# Fluid Kayaks Detox Medium Creekboat / Playboat



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

The Fluid Detox Mediums will be arriving around May 18th. They have not made the molds for the small or large yet.
I only have two left that are not pre-sold. 
1-Orange 1-Grey

https://theshop.downriverkayaks.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1005

TRADE-INS WELCOME

Jonny
540-379-6986
[email protected]
http://www.downriverkayaks.com


----------

